
Twitter to Face Claims by ‘White Advocate’ Over Banned Accounts - patrickg_zill
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-14/twitter-to-face-claims-by-white-advocate-over-banned-accounts
======
patrickg_zill
I had dimly recalled that at some point in the past, Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey
had said that Twitter was like a utility:
[http://allthingsd.com/20120122/jack-dorsey-twitters-not-
real...](http://allthingsd.com/20120122/jack-dorsey-twitters-not-really-
social/)

"“We definitely see social as just one part of what people do on Twitter,”
Dorsey said. “We think of it as an information utility and a communications
network.”"

I don't know how to look up cases, or if this is possible online, but, the
info is "The case is Taylor v. Twitter, CGC18564460, California Superior
Court, San Francisco."

~~~
smt88
My layperson's understanding is that whether Twitter is a utility isn't at
issue. If Twitter is to be regulated like a utility, any highly popular
website allowing user uploads must also be. Twitter isn't even close to being
the most-used or most influential site in its category, so you'd have to call
Facebook or YouTube a utility first.

It looks like the judge is allowing the lawsuit to decide whether Twitter
falsely advertised a policy of ideological neutrality.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Ah yes, I didn't mean that Twitter actually was a utility, just that Jack had
positioned it as one; and I was highlighting the differences between what he
said then, and what the Twitter legal team's current argument was.

I think it is worth paying attention to as a court case, since it might
influence how Twitter, YouTube FB etc. are viewed by the courts...

